# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Self transforming Recon robot by Unsik Kim

## Airicist

youtube.com/@cloudikkim7359

facebook.com/imkus92

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> This is self transforming robot and my first robot.
> This robot can overcome various obstacle.
> This robot is not perfect but i believe the potential of this robot

----------

